# Midnight Missing



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Midnight, the wild cat, has been missing for 10 days. Previous record was 4 days. I'm starting to fear the worst. We are out in the middle of nowhere, and no one in the surrounding 12 to 20 acres has seen him either.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Goldtanker that's a while to be MIA...
I sure hope Midnight turns up...
Have you seen any signs you could follow?
(Birds circling?) etc...
Could he have found a companion?
All Paws Crossed here.
Hugs


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I hope he gets home SOON!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, I know how heart wrenching this waiting must be! I hope you find him!


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear- I hope he comes back soon!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

My worst fear. Miracles can happen. My thoughts are with you and Midnight.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

I pray for you both...one of the worst feelings in the world. St Anthony ..please look out for Midnight and safely guide him back home


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh no, GT. Hope he gets back, for your ease of mind.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Have you put out any flyers to see if anyone seen signs of him? This is heart wrenching. My thoughts and prayers are with you and Midnight. Fingers crossed. I had my one indoor outdoor former feral disappear for two weeks after his buddy died. I was giving up hope but he reappeared.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

It may be a longshot, but have you checked everywhere in the area he roams for places he could be trapped? Hubby's former neighbor's cat disappeared for a week and was found in a neighbor's tiny shed (attached to the house) where they had the water heater. Hooligan had snuck in when they had opened it to relight the pilot light, they momentarily left it unattended (and Hooli got in to investigate), and they shut the door, not realizing he was there. Luckily after being trapped in there for a week they found him and he recovered from the ordeal. 

Also, if he's injured, he may be hiding in some small cranny or hole nearby.

I hope you find him.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

I hope you find midnight soon! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blakeney Green (Jan 15, 2013)

I hope he comes home soon!

Don't give up hope. Cats are amazingly resilient little creatures.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh, my! I hope he shows up soon! I worry if I don't see my little stray Franky for a day? I will say a prayer for you and Midnight. Hang in there!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

All kitty paws crossed over here across the pond, for Midnight!!

I'll be saying a little prayer that an angel can help Midnight along his trails and back home, again.

I am so sorry to hear this Goldtanker, I hate it when one of mine has gone way past the "usual" time. But, as another poster said, just maybe he's trapped in someones outbuilding or something. Knock on wood that has always been the case with mine, when they go missing for long periods of time.

Goldtanker, please keep us posted if you find out anything.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm praying too.


----------



## BartBuzz (Aug 17, 2013)

One of mine disappeared when we were on 20 acres. I cried all winter. In the spring, we found him living in a neighbor's barn over 1/2 mile away. Check around the "block!"


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone. We have had three wild cats over the past 38 years.

The first was "Tuffy", who showed up catching and eating shrews under the bird feeder in the back during a really cold Winter. We provided him with an insulated house under the porch along with food. He was gone before the next year.

Then there was "Bon Jovi" (named by my then 5 year old granddaughter). We fed him under the porch for 8 years and he never let me touch him. He didn't stay in the house I made for him under there. (probably had a "safe" place in the woods in an old fox hole or tree fall). One day, he just didn't show up.

Midnight arrived about 4 years ago and was very wary of human contact. We made all kinds of beds/houses for him and he eventually (after trips to the ER and clinic from bites) became friendly. 

In spite of all the comforts we provided to him, he chose to roam the woods. (we live in a very rural area). I knew that someday he would fall prey to his lifestyle, but he was his own boss.

I miss "The Dude", but like to think I made the life he chose a little easier.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear about it. Outdoor/wild cats are tricky in that way; they are their own bosses but fall prey to the threats to wild cats. Sounds like he had a happy life while he was with you


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

amy22 said:


> Sorry to hear about it. Outdoor/wild cats are tricky in that way; they are their own bosses but fall prey to the threats to wild cats. Sounds like he had a happy life while he was with you


I agree. Life can be really difficult for the wild cats. We do what we can to make some of their days easier. I always hope that when the end comes for them they didn't suffer. All we can do is hope for the best. I do hope he shows back up just to put your mind at ease.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

There is little doubt you give Midnight comforts he couldn't even dream of. 
I know you miss him. We miss him with you. <sighs> We all just wish there was something we could say or do to help.

B.B. and I will keep praying also.

P.S. Midnight is B.B.'s "Top Tom" pin up


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Don't give up hope Tanker! I've known cats who came home a MONTH after they ran off.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Any news?


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Nothing new. Over 2 weeks now.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im so sorry. This has to be so hard.


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

This isn't good, but don't give up hope. Midnight had his habits, and disappearing wasn't one of them, so I know you're very concerned. Still, cats will surprise you. Maybe it's the time of year, but some of my feral cats go AWOL in early fall and don't come back until the first snow fall. 

In Midnight's favor - his instincts are strong and he knows how to take care of himself. Honestly, I think he'll be back.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh no. I hope he comes back, or that he's found a safe new place. Not knowing what's happened has to be awful.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

...still saying a little prayer for Midnight's safe return.


----------



## Goldtanker (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks. Sadly, Nothing new to report. Three weeks and a day.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

GT you gave Midnight everything a feral could hope for. Love, medical care, food, desgner shelter and humans which understood his nature and respected it. So sorry for your loss. Im going to miss pictures and stories of your wonderful friend.


----------

